
RC surgeon 'spiralled out of control' (Not robot) - candiodari
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-6363243/Pioneering-robot-KNOCKED-medics-hand-middle-heart-operation.html
======
chrisgd
I haven’t seen many research reports where the quality of outcomes using the
Davinci robot is far superior to normal surgery. The idea of a remote operator
of that device is scary.

That being said, the hubris of the surgeon who decided to use the device
despite having no training with this surgery is remarkable.

Is it customary for British papers to refer to doctors as Mr instead of Dr?

